# 2 week trip to europe, help with campsites needed please



## traceyb (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello 

We're planning a trip to europe last 2 weeks in August, we are going to Brugge, Koblenz, Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Meersberg, Titisee, Triberg, Esch sur Sure and Lille. Can anyone recommend a good campsite to stay at any of these places? I chose Meersberg on lake constance, based on internet research, do you think it's a good choice? What i want from this trip is beautiful scenery and mountains. Thank you


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tracey

The best plan is to use our campsite database to search for sites along your intended route. The entries are submitted by members who have actually visited the sites and can usually be relied upon for an honest appraisal. The MHF campsite map can be found here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=map

We don't list any campsites in Meersburg ATM but it looks as if they have a very nice (and cheap) stellplatz here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3025

The usual choice for Brugge is Camping Memling here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=309


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

We can recommend a campsite in rothenburg. "rothenburg ou de tor". It's about half a mile walk into what can only be described as a beautiful town. It like a "toy town". Takes you back to your child hood. It's lovely. Hope you enjoy it as much as we did. Also if you can get there - rheideshim am Rhine is very pretty. Well worth a visit


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

what about this campsite between Meersburg and Uberlingen ?

http://www.camping-seeperle.de/Anreise.html

Jan


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We always have the Caravan Club Continental Touring camp sites with us and most of the sites are in there. The ones at Koblenz are.
While having a plan is fine don't miss out on one of the joys of motorhoming - just driving, looking and stopping where you turn up.
All the best.
Bob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It wouldn't be the campsites that would concern me. As others have said, there's never a problem finding a good one, even in August - but you may need to come off the road by around 4pm.

It's a personal thing of course, but have you really considered driving 1633 miles in two weeks? That's 233 miles of driving every other day, if you allow for only one day to enjoy each stopping place.

You may not find this a problem, but I mention it because it's very easy to get carried away with all the wonderful places to visit, and forget that you are driving a fairly slow vehicle which is unlikely to average more than about 40mph at best - assuming you want to see a bit of the countries you are passing through.

(There may well be traffic jams to contend with in August as well, especially at the weekend around "touristy" areas.)

That's nearly 6 hours driving every second day!

Just a thought.

Dave


----------

